# Where not to wear an Avy Beacon.



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Really; had I thought this through, it would never have happened to me but such is life.

A friend and myself were riding in some terrain that required avy gear, and the beacon was bugging me being low around my waste, so I moved it up and had it tight around the right hand side of my chest/rib cage.

Sure enough, later in the day, had 5 inchs or so of fresh snow falling, but very low visibility and I was going way way too fast. I hit a bump and slammed my chest right into the ground, directly where my beacon was on my chest. This was the hardest hit I've ever taken since starting to ride. I literally was tomahawking fast enough to throw my goggles and helmet off my head.

Not a pleasant experience, and after 3 months I am still not 100%. Swollen for about 1.5 months around the area of impact, and for the first month could barely sleep!

I've been doing proper stretches and light weight lifting to rebuild the damaged muscle. Hopefully I'll be good to go come the start of the season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I generally wear mine so it sits on my side 5-10" or so above my hip. In that zone is pretty hard to take a shot too. Of course it can happen, and I'm sure it smarts as you make it sound. Still, better to have the beacon and not need it...


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i wear mine over my junk. that way if your falling, you already have the unconscious instincts to protect the area.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

AZred60 said:


> i wear mine over my junk. that way if your falling, you already have the unconscious instincts to protect the area.


This right here is a sign that the season is not that far off...:thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i wear mine on my belly.... the hope being that my flab can protect the beacon in a fall. Damn thing was expensive man!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like it hurt Adam...

Can't say I've smashed myself on my beacon yet


----------

